

Intel shaking global DRAM market - craigjb
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/article/11884/news-intel-shaking-global-semiconductor-market

======
ChuckMcM
Heh, somehow putting a gigabyte or even 2 of DRAM on in the CPU package isn't
going to threaten the DRAM market. Unlike the static ram market which was
decimated by the ability to put more transistors on the die, there is almost
an insatiable demand for main memory. One of the things Intel _could_ do which
would rock, would be to create an ECC store on die so that any memory you
attached could be error protected, giving rise to a core area that is ECC
protected and maybe a larger less core area that is not. So in a 128GB system
you ECC protect the first 8GB for the OS and programs and leave 120GB of
"regular" memory out there for non critical spaces. That would shake things up
a bit.

